# Stitches Came Out



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Help! Chelsie was spayed Tuesday and today - Friday - the stitches are out. She has been quiet, and Cazzie hasn't bothered her. But yesterday she was a bit more active. She has the stiff collar on - can't think of what you call it - and hasn't gotten at her stitches. So we call the vet this afternoon and he is out of the office for the week-end. The office person told us to put butterfly bandages on the incision site. The other alternative is to take her to the emergency hospital to get re-stitched. Don't want to have to put her through that again. The incision is closed but we are afraid it might come open. 

Any advice???

Thanks, Suzy


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Suzy, butterfly bandages sounds like a good solution to me. Keep the collar on, try to keep her quiet-ish, and watch the site. I'm with you, I wouldn't want to have them put in new stitches if not necessary. If you use the butterfly bandages, and then later the incision opens, then you can take her in if you need to.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

You might want to try a "onesie" for infants that a lot of folks on this site have used as well . . . would at least keep out the dirt and give a little protection . . .


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We had to use butterfly bandages for Shelby. They should work fine.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think I would try the butterfly bandages too. Give her a gentle belly rub from me.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sue~ I am NOT recommending this, but Tori's vet used some kind of "super glue" rather than stitches. I'm sure it was some kind specifically used for skin and not the kind you'd pick up in a hardware store.

I think the butterfly bandages are a good idea. The hardest part may be trying to keep her quiet enough so they hold.

Good luck!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. Leslie, you were right, we couldn't hold her down, and she struggled so much we were afraid her incision would tear open so we ended up taking her to the vet's office and the technician put them on and wrapped her up. Poor little girl, she is having a hard time, with the wrapping and the collar, and itching and trying to keep her quiet. I knew about the onesies and didn't use them, now I certainly wish I had, although we can't understand what caused her stitches to come out. 

S.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww.... Poor baby, give that sweet little Chelsie gentle belly rubs from me :hug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor Chelsie.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh............................I am so sorry! Hugs and kisses for everyone!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Awwww, poor Chelsea. I hope her incision stays closed.
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sue, I just saw this...... Hope your little Chelsie is doing much better now. It is so hard when we know they are sore and itchy but can't do anything about it.  

Let us know how things are going o.k?


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Update on Chelsie: All last week-end we kept changing her belly wrapping and keeping an eye on her. Monday we took her to the vet, - he said her incision looked fine, it was just the external stitches that came out, not the internal ones. Her nasty cone collar could come off and we didn't have to wrap her anymore. Just to keep her quiet - HAH! As if we hadn't tried! Her belly was swollen with fluids, though, and the vet aspirated it, and said that if it swelled again - which it did - not to worry, the body would absorb it.

So today, almost two weeks later, she is fine. No swelling and she is completely back to normal. She says "thanks" for all the belly rubs.

Suzy


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm late seeing this thread!! I'm glad Chelsie is fine. That would have scared me for the stitches to have come out. Why can't things go smoothly all the time??  I'm happy the "fix" is over with for the both of you!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

its nice to hear that Chelsie is doing well!
:hug:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I just saw this thread also! Sorry to hear Chelsie (and you) had such a rough time of it and glad to hear she's doing better.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> I'm late seeing this thread!! I'm glad Chelsie is fine. That would have scared me for the stitches to have come out.


Stitches are nothing compared to the 15 staples Ricky had from his open liver biopsy! :jaw: They have a tool to remove them and he didnt' feel a thing. Such a good boy. :biggrin1: I was cringing!

Glad to hear your girl is doing great, Suzy! :whoo:


----------

